
How the Internet works: Submarine fibre, brains in jars, and coaxial cables - svarnypetr
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/05/how-the-internet-works-submarine-cables-data-centres-last-mile/
======
pdimitar
Did somebody else notice those absurd CRT monitors?

------
redpola
"Sub-marine", surely?

